# Java Servlet und HTML Form



## hWm (27. Jun 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem.

Ich habe beispielsweise einen 

String nameDesFeldes;

Ich möchte aus einem Servlet heraus <input name=" ">-Felder erzeugen. 

Jedoch soll in Abhängigkeit des Strings das Attribut name von <input> gefüllt werden. Also das Attribut name soll mit Hilfe eines Strings festgelegt werden.

Wisst ihr wie man das Attribut mit einem Parameter setzen kann?

Hoffentlich es ist verständlich.

Grüße


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (27. Jun 2008)

<%= myString %>


----------



## hWm (28. Jun 2008)

Hallo,
leider funktioniert das ganze nicht.
Anbei etwas Pseudcode wie ich mir das vorstelle. Beim Durchlaufen der For-Schleife sollen solange die Bedingung erfüllt ist, <inupt>-Felder erfüllt werden. Dabei möchte ich für jedes <input> einen anderen Namen, z.B. das aktuelle i. Ich muss später auf die Inhalte der <input>-Elemente zugreifen, so dass diese alle einen eindeutigen Namen benötigen.


```
int i;


for(...){
   out.println("<input name=\"<%= i%>\">");
}
```

Das obige Codebeispiel funktioniert so leider nicht.

cheers.


[/quote]


----------



## maki (28. Jun 2008)

Servlets sind besser für Logik & binäre Daten geeignet, JSPs sind gut um zB. HTML/XML Code zu erzeugen.

Falls du darauf bestehst, das in einem Servlet zu machen (schüttel):


```
for(...){
   out.println("<input name=\""+ i +"\">");
}
```
Oder so ähnlich, einfache String verkettung eben, die Gänsfüßchen muss du maskieren.


----------

